# Brewdog Trashy Blonde



## Innes (29/9/10)

Does anyone have a recipe for Brewdog's Trashy Blonde?

I have searched the web, but have not been able to find one.

From the Brewdog website:

ABV: 4.1%
OG: 1041.7
IBU's: 40
Malts: Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt, Caramalt, Munich Malt
Hops: Amarillo, Simcoe, Motueka

As I brew with extracts, I would like to know what extracts to use and which hop is used for bittering, flavour and aroma and what the hop schedule should be.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Innes (2/10/10)

Ok, this is what I have so far.

Batch Size: 50L
Boil Size: 50L
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.011
ABV: 4.2%
SRM: 7.4
IBU: 39.8

3.90 kg Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM)
3.25 kg Ultra Light Extract (3.0 SRM)
0.60 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)
30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min)
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (15 min)
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (15 min)
10.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (15 min)
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (10 min)
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min)
20.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (10 min)
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (5 min)
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (5 min)
10.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (5 min)
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (0 min)
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min)
5.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (0 min)
0.50 kg Malto-Dextrine (Boil 0.0 min)
1.00 gm Irish Moss
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04)

I know from their website that it should be 40IBU, but I'm not sure if I have the combination right or the correct additions.

Does anyone who have tried this beer know or thinks it is dry hopped?


----------



## Innes (6/10/10)

Can anyone help? 

I'm sure I can't be the only person who has tried this beer.


----------



## fawnroux (6/10/10)

The trashy blonde is about the only one I haven't tried (well, apart from those freeze distilled stouts). However, from my experience, Brewdog seems to be all about the dry hopping, so I'd give it a crack. Thats just a guess on my part though.

Your recipe looks delicious btw. You could try a an American style yeast for it though, as it's full of American hops. Just give it go and let us know how it goes. With that hop schedule, I think it will be great.

Dave


----------



## kevo (6/10/10)

Have tried this and would be keen for more details as they are contributed - but can't add much in terms of recipe.  

Thing with Brew Dog is each beer tends to focus on one aspect of the process - late hops, early hops, dry hops...good beers I think and often not what you think they might be at first attempt/appearance.

Kev


----------



## bullfrog (6/10/10)

I've only tried the Trashy Blonde once and have to admit, I didn't much care for it.

Your recipe includes Munich grain which has to be mashed. If you've got the ability to mash (able to hold grain at 66 degrees for at least an hour) then would you consider doing a partial? That way you could throw in some of the Marris Otter that they mention as well, and get some more of the charecteristics out of your malt profile that you're going for.

I also don't remember that beer having too much of a distinctive yeast presence, so you may even do better with US-05 instead of the S-04.


----------



## Innes (7/10/10)

bullfrog said:


> Your recipe includes Munich grain which has to be mashed.


Ok, I was not aware of that. Do you know if you can buy Munich malt extract as I'm not set up to mash.



> I also don't remember that beer having too much of a distinctive yeast presence, so you may even do better with US-05 instead of the S-04.


Yeah, on second thoughts, I'll change it to US-05.


----------



## earle (7/10/10)

Wachenfeld said:


> Ok, I was not aware of that. Do you know if you can buy Munich malt extract as I'm not set up to mash.
> 
> Yeah, on second thoughts, I'll change it to US-05.



Some suppliers including craftbrewer do supply munich malt extract but unless its close t you postage may be a killer.

If you can keep your steep temp constant you could pretty easily do a mini mash of the muich grain.


----------



## jakub76 (7/10/10)

bullfrog said:


> able to hold grain at 66 degrees for at least an hour


It's actually heaps easier than that. All you need to do is to keep it between 62 & 72 for around 30-60 minutes. Your oven set on low can help keep a pot at temerature easily. I used a milk thermometer that I picked up from a hospitality store for $14. Grain in grain bag with 3 litres per kg at 65C, held for an hour and that converts it...mashing can be a piece if piss! Slippery slope though :icon_cheers: 

PS: Some good tips here... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=38674 Don't mind the haters


----------



## bullfrog (9/10/10)

Earle and Jakub make good points; I was posting in haste.

It is not at all difficult to hold mash temps. The way I started with AG was to wrap my stock pot in a yoga mat that I cut down to size and secured in place with some gaff tape with just enough give so that the pot could slip in and out. That way I could use the pot for the boil and also, when put into the insulation jacket, to mash.

To echo Jakub, it's a piece of piss. If you can steep grain, then I'm sure you can mash it, too. I think the biggest thing that held me off trying AG to begin with was that I thought it was difficult. Let me tell you, if an idiot like me can brew AG beer, anybody can!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (9/10/10)

jakub76 said:


> All you need to do is to keep it between 62 & 72 for around 30-60 minutes. m/inde...showtopic=38674[/url] Don't mind the haters



I am only new to AG brewing but I would go out on a limb and say that isn't the greatest thing to advise a new AG brewer. The statement above isn't clear enough. You need to keep control of your mash temp and the time you are mashng for. The more advanced you get in brewing the more you should be getting into control of your variables. The above is a loose statement and will be improved by the following posters!


----------



## Innes (10/10/10)

earle said:


> Some suppliers including craftbrewer do supply munich malt extract but unless its close t you postage may be a killer.


 I've had a look around the web and have not been able to find any Munich liquid extract. Does anyone know who currently sells it?

Whilst I understand I could do a mini mash of the Munich grains, I would still like to get some Munich extract to experiment with. If I'm unable to find a Munich extract, does anyone know what I could use as a substitute?

Though one day I will probably make the switch to AG, at the moment I quite enjoy brewing with extracts and I am very happy the the results I am able to achieve.


----------



## DUANNE (10/10/10)

youve got crystal in the recipe as well so i assume that youre already steeping grains? presuming yes then a mini mash with the munich at the same time is really no different exept for the need to watch temp a litle bit more criticly. just put the munich and crystal together in the steep and keep the temp at between 60 or 70 for half an hour to an hour and bobs your auntie. with the small amount of grain fermentability from wichever temp your comfortable with trying to hold really shouldnt be critical at all. just remember if your steeping its basicly the exact same process.


----------



## jakub76 (10/10/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> The statement above isn't clear enough.



I think it's perfectly clear. I have explained how to mash to an extract brewer. Simple? Yes...and as you said yourself...



Aus_Rider_22 said:


> The more advanced you get in brewing the more you should be getting into control of your variables.



I'm sure once the OP has crossed the threshold he'll do plenty of research into the variables. For now I think he's absolutely ready for the basics of AG brewing.


----------



## felten (10/10/10)

Wachenfeld said:


> I've had a look around the web and have not been able to find any Munich liquid extract. Does anyone know who currently sells it?



http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2765


----------



## Innes (10/10/10)

felten said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2765


 Thanks, I must have missed this.

What do people think of the hops schedule?

I'm not sure whether I should make several small additions over the last 30 minutes or make a few large additions late in the last 15 minutes. Obviously I need to reach the 40IBU mark either way.


----------



## jakub76 (10/10/10)

Your hop schedule looks epic and awesome. A lot depends on how much volume you are boiling the hops in and how quickly you are chilling it down. The only ammendment I would suggest would be to add your malto-dex with at least 5 minutes boil remaining - just to make sure it's sanitised. Otherwise I think it's an awesome hops schedule, see how it goes the first time and adjust down the track if need be.


----------



## Innes (10/10/10)

jakub76 said:


> Your hop schedule looks epic and awesome.


 Cool, I'm glad you like it.

Its a difficult thing to work out mainly because its a Brewdog beer. Being 4.2%, the fear is will the beer have the malt to carry this much hops? The last thing I want is a beer which is all hops with no malt background to back it up and balance it all out. 

I don't think the original is dry hopped, so I'm trying to get some nice flavour and aroma out of some late additions, whilst still keeping the IBU's up there with the original. On the other hand I could dry hop it as well and have a lower alcohol IPA.


----------



## jakub76 (10/10/10)

Extract brews tend to finish with a high FG and a little sweet. Your 40 ibu target is about perfect. If you find you want to dry it out in a later version you could try substituting some of the malt extract for sugar - around 500g. Your munich addition will give you a solid malty foundation.
Now get brewing and make your recipe adjustments on mkII


----------



## kevo (11/10/10)

Minimashing is really easy with a bit of practice.

For the $$ you'll spend on that munich extract, you could do a grillion mini mashes with actual grain.

I did a minimini mash for a 5L small batch the other night on the stove, 460g of grain in about 1.6L of water, ended up with more than a quarter of my fermantables in an hour. Not at all dificult.

I've been making extract beers for a good while and now just sub 10% of my dry extract with sugar (generally) regardless of what I'm brewing.

Mini mash - easy.  

Might even be worth putting your recipe into something like brewtoolz and scaling it down to a small batch. Make it, use less ingredients, see if it's what you want. If it is, scale it back up and Bob's your proverbial.

Kev


----------

